# Please help me find my true type. I think I've been mistyped for a long time :(



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I think I have a stronger Fe then I'd like to admit to myself. Also I'm not sure that I'm a P. . . I might be J. 

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

To find a higher meaning/purpose and then help others find their own purpose. 
Because I want people to live to their full potential and I want to help them arrive to their full potential. But..on a bigger scale then just being a teacher or psychiatrist. Because the world is sad and gloomy but it doesn't have to be. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

Just last night my sister needed me for support for something she wants to do that everyone else thinks it's "too crazy", but I always tell her to follow her heart, and it made me feel good to offer my support. Such little effort on my part made such a huge different in her life. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

My inability to explain things better. I see things clearly in my head and when I try to say them out loud (or even in writing), they don't make sense anymore, so people think I'm stupider then I feel like I am, or they think I'm a "know-it-all" because of the way I say things, even though I'm just trying to help OR I just have a different opinion. Having different opinions then the norm doesn't help either. 

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

People. I put their needs above my own. I tend to feel really bad if I can't fulfill someone's needs. Especially in a relationship.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

When working on a project I want to make sure the person who I'm working for is happy with the result. Yeah I guess I do want control over the outcome.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

Unfortunately, every time I had a lot of fun was when I got drunk, which changes my personality completely. I become the center of attention, I make jokes and perform, I'm very dramatic and funny.

The only sober fun I can think of would be playing volleyball or soccer. Other then that I'm pretty boring and easily annoyed by people. I used to enjoy making logos for competition websites, for a long time I was obsessed with it, I thought I'd actually win a challenge but I didn't so I just gave up on it. Then, I became obsessed with playing games on my phone. Long time ago I was obsessed with this website. I'm afraid I'm becoming obsessed with it again. By obsessed I mean that's ALL I want to do. There's no "one hour of this, then I do this", I get obsessed, I do it all day every day. It sucks, I don't know why I do this.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc) *

Hands on.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

I love for things to be organized, I'm just too lazy to do it most of the time.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

I try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Making sure everyone is doing fine.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I speak before thinking. I prefer group discussions. 

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I'd like to know where I'm jumping before leaping. Yes, action does speak more than words.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

If I'm in a relationship, I'd ask my SO what he wants to do and go from there, I don't usually care one way or another as long as he's happy. If I'm single, I'd go out and probably try to find a potential SO.lol

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I try to vent and talk about it with people who care to listen, maybe they have some advice or a solution to my stress that I'm not seeing, although their advice doesn't help since it would require for me to be someone I'm not...after I realize that talking to people isn't helping, just pissing me off more, I become quiet and try to think about how to solve the issue.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

People that are rude. People that don't respect others' different opinions. People that think they know what's better for me then I know myself. Closed minded people. Selfish people that have a need to talk about themselves on a daily basis, people who don't follow rules and then get pissed off for getting in trouble, people who get pissed off at little things constantly, people who have to talk about EVERYTHING they see or think, and last but not least, people that don't realize that everyone has something good to offer (qualities), but "if you judge a fish by the ability to climb a tree, it will always think it is stupid". I forgot who said that. Maybe Einstein. Good quote.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I like bringing out the best in others, talking about our differences so that we understand and accept them, maybe fix things about ourselves if possible, and work as a team or individually on achieving our true potential. 

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*

Myself and boring chores like dishes, laundry, cleaning... also tv, media, pop culture ... 

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

-- I don't have many friends, but the ones I have seem to like me I guess. They think I'm smart, go getter, independent, rebellious, think too much, smart-ass, loyal, honest, different, tough, strong, quiet unless I have something to say that I feel strongly about, and they think I like to argue.

--What's wrong is that I'm much more of a "softie" then they realize. For some reason I come off as tough and strong. I also don't like to argue, I just am passionate about what I believe and I'm not willing to give up until the other person sees my point. 

--They would never say that I'm a liar or that I'm afraid of anything. They seem to think I'm very brave and that I don't "take shit from anyone". 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Today is one of those days. I'm doing exactly what I feel like doing. Discovering more about myself, understanding myself so I can improve where I need to and accept the qualities or "gifts" I have that will help me help others.



Thank you for taking the time to read all this and thank you in advance for anyone who is willing to help.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

@arkigos

If you have some time and interest in helping me find my type I'd really appreciate it. I'm asking you personally because you seem to have a pretty good understanding of the functions and you also have a way of explaining things that are easy enough for me to understand.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

You seem like an NF type to me.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Want a hug? roud:


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Want a hug? roud:


yes thank you


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> 
> I think I have a stronger Fe then I'd like to admit to myself. Also I'm not sure that I'm a P. . . I might be J.
> 
> ...


is it infp or isfp? idk why ono


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> yes thank you


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

@Life.Is.A.Game Have you considered INFJ?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

consciousness said:


> @Life.Is.A.Game Have you considered INFJ?


Yes that's what I'm leaning towards actually. Thank you.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

You seem very xNFJ to me, but I can see why you typed yourself as ISTP. You seem surprisingly assertive and comfortable with Se, so much so that I almost considered ENFJ over INFJ. Being a 7w8 could very well bring out shadow qualities more strongly if you are xNFJ. It's common for INFJs to mistype as INTPs, you might have gone a step further than most.

I always thought your posts made sense to me, perhaps as pithier versions of what I would write. You generally seem intelligent and aware of reality in a way that I respect a lot. 

I can say that I agree with most of your ideals, but that I'm not quite as strong as you, and I fall short of them more often because of my desire for peace and harmony.

If you do turn out to be ISTP, though... then it proves ISTPs have a lot more in common with INFJs than most of them would admit.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Yes that's what I'm leaning towards actually. Thank you.


I kind of figured lol. You pushed Fe hard.



Life.Is.A.Game said:


> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> 
> I think I have a stronger Fe then I'd like to admit to myself. Also I'm not sure that I'm a P. . . I might be J.


The first function of the INFJ, as I'm sure you already know, is introverted intuition. Ni happens to be a perceiving function, Pi (introverted perceiving) to be exact. It isn't uncommon for INFJs to relate more to the stereotypes of J than P, and in the whole scheme of things, such things aren't of much value when judging type. 

Weakness isn't a trait many appreciate in themselves and serving others, sort of a trait of Fe, is usually seen as weak. So I can understand why you would be hesitant to admit to us and even yourself that you are a strong Fe user, if that is the case.



> *2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
> 
> To find a higher meaning/purpose and then help others find their own purpose.
> Because I want people to live to their full potential and I want to help them arrive to their full potential. But..on a bigger scale then just being a teacher or psychiatrist. Because the world is sad and gloomy but it doesn't have to be.


For what it's worth, this fits the classic xNFJ stereotype of a deeper understanding of and empathy for others problems through NiFe and Se pushing for action. Personally, my minimal experience with xNFJs says this stereotype isn't all that accurate. Even if it is, which it very well might be (a lot of people buy it), I still wouldn't take it too seriously.

When judging type there is the archetypal, otherwise known as common behavioural traits or stereotypes, and then there is the actual cognitive process. The cognitive process is your functions and they can lead to any behaviour especially when combined with other factors like Enneagram type. The archetypal fails to DEFINITIVELY determine type in that it is based on behaviour and therefore never 100% accurate. The archetypal is only useful is narrowing your choices. What we do know, is that based on your behaviour there is so little chance that you're an ESTJ, and not much chance that you're Ne Si either. You can always keep these things in mind, but your best bet is to start looking into Ni, Se, Fe, and Ti. 

Can you elaborate on your desire to help people reach their full potential?



> *3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
> 
> Just last night my sister needed me for support for something she wants to do that everyone else thinks it's "too crazy", but I always tell her to follow her heart, and it made me feel good to offer my support. Such little effort on my part made such a huge different in her life.


You should probably look into Enneagram 3, I wouldn't be surprised if it is your core or fix. Maybe a wing of a 2 core.



> *4) What makes you feel inferior?*
> 
> My inability to explain things better. I see things clearly in my head and when I try to say them out loud (or even in writing), they don't make sense anymore, so people think I'm stupider then I feel like I am, or they think I'm a "know-it-all" because of the way I say things, even though I'm just trying to help OR I just have a different opinion. Having different opinions then the norm doesn't help either.


Another common trait of Ni dominance is an inability to communicate thoughts into words others can understand. I'm not exactly sure why this is, but it seems every INxJ is brilliant but slow. Slow at communicating, slow at understanding, slow at coming to conclusions.

The combination of NiSe is extremely visual. Which must contribute to the slowness at least partially. I've also heard it described as just knowing. Intuition is largely a subconscious process. Idk Ni doms are weird folk. Intuition is just weird in general. No one knows wtf is going on with that. 

Introverted intuition synthesizes information into abstract ideas. For example, Ni looks at a person and sees that they're smiling, and their eyes are placed on something that is out of Ni's field of vision, Ni also sees another person walking from the direction that the person is looking with cotton candy in their hand. Ni gets the idea that their is a cotton candy stand out of its sight and that the person is smiling because they're going to get some cotton candy.

The perceptual shift is where it gets complicated, and more into the area of being slow and exacting. My brain will probably explode if I try to incorporate it into the cotton candy example. I made another good example in this massive 80 page type me thread, I'll try to dig it up.



> *5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
> 
> People. I put their needs above my own. I tend to feel really bad if I can't fulfill someone's needs. Especially in a relationship.


More Fe stereotypes.

Keep in mind that there is always an alternative. In the end, it is up to you to decide the true reason for your desire to people please. The problem with these questionnaires is that they give hardly any view into the actual mechanics of your thinking, mostly just a view of the surface, your behaviour. If you try to to describe the mechanics themselves to us you'll run into two problems, you'll start to muddle together what is you and what you know to be the functions, and being able to sufficiently describe your own functions to the point that we could tell you what they are eliminates the purpose of finding your type. As well, if you could describe them well enough for us to know your type, you probably wouldn't need us to tell you.

So, for you sake more than mine, tell me this: Why do you desire to satisfy the needs of others?



> *6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
> 
> When working on a project I want to make sure the person who I'm working for is happy with the result. Yeah I guess I do want control over the outcome.
> 
> ...


Obsession and desire for control aren't indicative of type. Too many things coming into play outside of the cognitive process.



> *8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc) *
> 
> Hands on.


Could you give an example of a time you learned something through hands on? A bit leading, but would you say your desire to learn hands on is more based on an inclination to figure things out for yourself? If not then what is it based on?



> *10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
> 
> I try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense.


You don't have to spend any time translating your thoughts into words, but you're probably going to need to go deeper than this if you want to find your type. If you haven't already.



> *11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
> 
> Making sure everyone is doing fine.


Are you getting bored?



> *12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
> 
> I speak before thinking. I prefer group discussions.


I guess so. 

Speaking before thinking is vaguely indicative of the dominant function being a judging function. What about group discussions makes you prefer it over one on one, or what about one on one discussions makes you prefer group?



> *13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
> 
> I'd like to know where I'm jumping before leaping. Yes, action does speak more than words.


ISTPish.

Are you a person who is known to act quickly? Why does action speak more than words? What do you like to know about a situation before leaping?



> *15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
> 
> I try to vent and talk about it with people who care to listen, maybe they have some advice or a solution to my stress that I'm not seeing, although their advice doesn't help since it would require for me to be someone I'm not...after I realize that talking to people isn't helping, just pissing me off more, I become quiet and try to think about how to solve the issue.


Why does peoples' advice require you to be someone you're not and why does it upset you? How do you solve an issue?



> *16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
> 
> People that are rude. People that don't respect others' different opinions. People that think they know what's better for me then I know myself. Closed minded people. Selfish people that have a need to talk about themselves on a daily basis, people who don't follow rules and then get pissed off for getting in trouble, people who get pissed off at little things constantly, people who have to talk about EVERYTHING they see or think, and last but not least, people that don't realize that everyone has something good to offer (qualities), but "if you judge a fish by the ability to climb a tree, it will always think it is stupid". I forgot who said that. Maybe Einstein. Good quote.


All your pet peeves are feelerish.



> *17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
> 
> I like bringing out the best in others, talking about our differences so that we understand and accept them, maybe fix things about ourselves if possible, and work as a team or individually on achieving our true potential.
> 
> ...


and a bunch more INFJ/ISTP like behaviour.

Fe and Se appear to be present. Therefore Ti and Ni must also be in your function stacking. I'd like to hear some of your more unyielding opinions. They might give better insight into your process.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

delphi367 said:


> You seem very xNFJ to me, but I can see why you typed yourself as ISTP. You seem surprisingly assertive and comfortable with Se, so much so that I almost considered ENFJ over INFJ. Being a 7w8 could very well bring out shadow qualities more strongly if you are xNFJ. It's common for INFJs to mistype as INTPs, you might have gone a step further than most.
> 
> I always thought your posts made sense to me, perhaps as pithier versions of what I would write. You generally seem intelligent and aware of reality in a way that I respect a lot.
> 
> ...


The above is true whether she's ISTP or not - consider the backwards influence of an inferior function once a person becomes aware of it (if you know you're bad and want to fix it you will consciously try to do so, however unnatural it may be) along with an introvert's ease of using both introverted functions to reinforce each other. For the record my type history is INTP, INFP (haha!),INTJ, INFJ, ISFJ and finally ISTP (my longest lasting typing and not in question) so I've been as wrong as possible...

I can relate to pretty much everything you said @_Life.Is.A.Game_ _except_ the need to find a partner. Why would you say this is so important?

That said many of your answers are short so either you've done a lot of self analysis and are sure or you've done very little and are simply choosing from the options in the question - can you confirm?

Related to the above, is it safe to assume you're an introvert or is that up for discussion?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

First of all thank you So So much for putting so much time into helping me, most people give up pretty easily. If you can bear with me til I have a final conclusion, I will be forever grateful. I'm already grateful even if you decide you don't want to continue. (I really do feel bad that others have to waste their time on me). 





consciousness said:


> I kind of figured lol. You pushed Fe hard.


Yeah I guess I did huh. After taking the test, I was of course analyzing my answers and I thought "Wait, what? I want to help people? I mean I do like being ABLE to help people, but that also drains the sh** out of me". There's a battle inside of me between wanting to help others and wanting to be left alone. I can't do both. Or...maybe I can! Hmmm... must find a way... 



consciousness said:


> Weakness isn't a trait many appreciate in themselves and serving others, sort of a trait of Fe, is usually seen as weak. So I can understand why you would be hesitant to admit to us and even yourself that you are a strong Fe user, if that is the case.


I have no problem admitting my weaknesses, IRL or here. People always hear me say "Yeah, I suck at that" or "I'm not good with that". Probably because strengths and weaknesses are relative, just like "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". What one person might say is a weakness, another person will say it's a strength. This is how I feel about everything. There is no right or wrong, there is no smart or stupid, etc etc, everything is relative.







consciousness said:


> .... but your best bet is to start looking into Ni, Se, Fe, and Ti.


I agree.



consciousness said:


> Can you elaborate on your desire to help people reach their full potential?


Sure, let's see... I feel like I have a "gift" to see the best in others. (to see the good side of something "bad") When someone judges themselves, or are too hard on themselves because they weren't able to "be perfect", they come to me for reassurance. I'm very honest in what I "see" in people, I would never lie to spare someone's feelings (I wish I could do that), it's just that, since I think everything is relative, I can see the good in something bad. 

My desire comes from the knowledge that I'm good at it. It comes to me naturally, and I never really thought about this as being something important, it was just something I DID subconsciously. However, I realized what a huge impact this "gift" can have on others. 

I believe everyone should do what they're good at, and therefore I want to help others reach that point of knowing what they're good at and improve on it.




consciousness said:


> You should probably look into Enneagram 3, I wouldn't be surprised if it is your core or fix. Maybe a wing of a 2 core.


I will do that right after this. I feel that I relate to just about every enneagram type (and MBTI), so it's hard for me to come to a conclusion.



consciousness said:


> Another common trait of Ni dominance is an inability to communicate thoughts into words others can understand. I'm not exactly sure why this is, but it seems every INxJ is brilliant but slow. Slow at communicating, slow at understanding, slow at coming to conclusions.


As someone explained Ne vs Ni, they were saying that Ne cares about the "gist" of it (when talking and when listening), where Ni has to understand the whole idea/concept before explaining it or while listening to it. 

When I have to explain something to a Ne user, I try to make it as short as possible or I will lose them, they seem to get bored easily. (probably because they understand what I'm trying to say so I can stop talking now lol). However, I always think "I know you got the gist of it, but did you understand EVERYTHING"? And then I realize they never really care about understanding it anyway, it was just another "fun idea" for a second there until another fun idea comes along. 





consciousness said:


> More Fe stereotypes.
> 
> The problem with these questionnaires is that they give hardly any view into the actual mechanics of your thinking, mostly just a view of the surface, your behavior.
> 
> So, for you sake more than mine, tell me this: Why do you desire to satisfy the needs of others?


I agree the questionnaire doesn't really ask the right questions. 

Why DO I desire to satisfy the needs of others? Hmmm... let's see. 

Because others' needs are so much easier to fulfill then my needs. Most people want material things or they want to go somewhere, most people are realistic in their needs. My needs are to find out why we're here, if there is a God and what our purpose on earth is. My needs will probably never be fulfilled. But...by helping others fulfill theirs, I can gain a little bit of happiness from their happiness. Resentment is always there, mostly jealousy that it's so easy for others to achieve what they want, where I feel like I never will. 

Does this answer your question? This definitely hit a soft spot for me. 



consciousness said:


> Could you give an example of a time you learned something through hands on? A bit leading, but would you say your desire to learn hands on is more based on an inclination to figure things out for yourself? If not then what is it based on?


I have to do it hands on, otherwise I don't quite get it. For example, I went to beauty school and I learned how to cut hair. The first few months of the class was just reading and tests and all that boring stuff, I wanted to get to the actual cutting of the hair already. I can't learn something unless I'M doing it myself. I don't HAVE to figure things out for myself, I'm fine with someone teaching me, but teach me while I'm doing it. This happens in every case, with every job I had. 

I also learn better by examples. When someone tries to explain MBTI in theory (I know, it IS a theory), it's hard for me to grasp. But sometimes they use examples and then I get it, that's also why I stereotype. I simplify everything so that I can understand it. For example Ti questions everything they hear and they analyze it to make sense for itself and Te doesn't question it if it comes from someone with a "degree" or "diploma", like if a doctor says it, it must be true. I don't know if this is correct at all or if I'm stereotyping or just misunderstood, but this is what I do with the functions so they make sense to me. 

I don't believe anything anyone says (doctors, psychiatrist, etc), I don't care who you are, if it doesn't make sense to me, then I don't believe it. Everything goes through a filter and gets analyzed in my brain. There is nothing that escapes, nothing that I will agree with just because everyone else agrees with it. I'm very annoying to most people. 



consciousness said:


> You don't have to spend any time translating your thoughts into words, but you're probably going to need to go deeper than this if you want to find your type. If you haven't already.
> 
> 
> Are you getting bored?
> ...


I was not getting bored at all, I enjoy talking (typing), answering questions about myself...are you kidding me? Finally someone is interested in ME! 
However, those questions were the type of questions with a few multiple answers. They did not ask to elaborate, so I followed directions, plus I didn't want to bore anyone with me having to say more then I need to.



consciousness said:


> What about group discussions makes you prefer it over one on one, or what about one on one discussions makes you prefer group?


Hmm. I enjoy debating. I get bored with regular conversations. In a group, debating is fun because: 
1. There's an audience, makes me feel important to be the center of that audience.
2. There will be at least one person to agree with me so I won't look like a fool with my "weird way of seeing things"

Why I don't like one-on-one. Besides the fact that it's boring, one of two things usually happen:
1. The person I am talking to, agrees with me and the conversation is over.
2. The person disagrees with my beliefs, calls me crazy or stupid and I get pissed, it turns into an argument instead of a debate.





consciousness said:


> Are you a person who is known to act quickly? Why does action speak more than words? What do you like to know about a situation before leaping?


I guess it depends on what you mean by "acting quickly"? Not sure how to answer this. 

Action speaks louder then words because anyone can bullshit with their words, but it's their actions that show their true colors. 
I'm not sure that I DO want to know where I"m leaping. It depends on what it is I guess. 

For example, I told my BF to surprise me when he wants to go out somewhere, to not tell me about it because if he tells me about it I'll say NO for sure. So yesterday he took me to a comedy show and I didn't know until I got there. I would've been fine with anything, I really enjoyed the surprise factor.

I can't really think of any examples where I need to know beforehand what's happening, maybe a new job? I like to be trained properly before being "thrown out there" into a new job. That's always a fear of mine even though I learn quite fast. I'm just not very confident in myself.



consciousness said:


> Why does peoples' advice require you to be someone you're not and why does it upset you? How do you solve an issue?


Because most peoples' advice is something like "Oh, just don't let it bother you" or... "Try not to be so... etc" or "Try not to do...etc". It just sucks.
I solve an issue by analyzing the crap out of it. Well, if it's something simple like "I hate my job what to do what to do" then I know I need to look for another job. I weigh the pros and cons of the job I have to see if there are more benefits to me having to put up with all the crap or not. 







Thank you again and let me know if I can answer any more questions.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

I hate to say it (not rlly though) but I think you are INFJ.

It's k doe. You can still post in the istp forum. I'll allow it


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> First of all thank you So So much for putting so much time into helping me, most people give up pretty easily. If you can bear with me til I have a final conclusion, I will be forever grateful. I'm already grateful even if you decide you don't want to continue. (*I really do feel bad that others have to waste their time on me*).


You just described why I don't have many friends. Whenever I engage people, I feel like I'm asking them to waste time on me... as if I'm not really worthy of asking for it.



> Yeah I guess I did huh. After taking the test, I was of course analyzing my answers and I thought "Wait, what? I want to help people? I mean I do like being ABLE to help people, but that also drains the sh** out of me". There's a battle inside of me between wanting to help others and wanting to be left alone. I can't do both. Or...maybe I can! Hmmm... must find a way...


That could very well just be the pull between Ni and Fe. If you're Ni dominant, you'll need a lot of alone time, but your Fe would push you to try and help people. The desire becomes weaker and less conscious when you're stuck in an Ni-Ti mode.



> I have no problem admitting my weaknesses, IRL or here. People always hear me say "Yeah, I suck at that" or "I'm not good with that". Probably because* strengths and weaknesses are relative, just like "beauty is in the eye of the beholder".* What one person might say is a weakness, another person will say it's a strength. This is how I feel about everything. There is no right or wrong, there is no smart or stupid, etc etc, *everything is relative*.


That seems like a really Ni thing to say. One thing I've heard about xSTPs is that they DON'T like to admit weakness, they're competitive and want to seem strong, maybe even the best. Perhaps not all of them, but I imagine many of them do. 



> When I have to explain something to a Ne user, I try to make it as short as possible or I will lose them, they seem to get bored easily. (probably because they understand what I'm trying to say so I can stop talking now lol). However, I always think "I know you got the gist of it, but did you understand EVERYTHING"? And then I realize they never really care about understanding it anyway, it was just another "fun idea" for a second there until another fun idea comes along.


I can see why you would see yourself as a Sensor when compared to a dominant Ne user. xD 

They can be notorious for ignoring the implications of the ideas and skipping ahead to the next one without really exploring it. That could seem like the N/S difference, in the sense that you're focusing on details and exploring things in depth, while they're just skimming the surface and getting an idea.




> Why DO I desire to satisfy the needs of others? Hmmm... let's see.
> 
> Because others' needs are so much easier to fulfill then my needs. Most people want material things or they want to go somewhere, most people are realistic in their needs. My needs are to find out why we're here, if there is a God and what our purpose on earth is. My needs will probably never be fulfilled. But...by helping others fulfill theirs, I can gain a little bit of happiness from their happiness. Resentment is always there, mostly jealousy that it's so easy for others to achieve what they want, where I feel like I never will.
> 
> Does this answer your question? This definitely hit a soft spot for me.


I've often felt jealous of SPs because they seem so happy in the world, so unconcerned with the meaning behind their actions. There's something almost childlike and innocent in that.

You, however, remind me more of myself. The wondering why we are here, concern with purpose, feeling that others needs are easier to fulfill. I also have the issue of not really knowing what I personally want. It's also hard for me to separate my needs from those of others... but I'm not sure if that's typical.




> I have to do it hands on, otherwise I don't quite get it. For example, I went to beauty school and I learned how to cut hair. The first few months of the class was just reading and tests and all that boring stuff, I wanted to get to the actual cutting of the hair already. I can't learn something unless I'M doing it myself. I don't HAVE to figure things out for myself, I'm fine with someone teaching me, but teach me while I'm doing it. This happens in every case, with every job I had.
> 
> I also learn better by examples. When someone tries to explain MBTI in theory (I know, it IS a theory), it's hard for me to grasp. But sometimes they use examples and then I get it, that's also why I stereotype. I simplify everything so that I can understand it. For example Ti questions everything they hear and they analyze it to make sense for itself and Te doesn't question it if it comes from someone with a "degree" or "diploma", like if a doctor says it, it must be true. I don't know if this is correct at all or if I'm stereotyping or just misunderstood, but this is what I do with the functions so they make sense to me.
> 
> I don't believe anything anyone says (doctors, psychiatrist, etc), I don't care who you are, if it doesn't make sense to me, then I don't believe it. Everything goes through a filter and gets analyzed in my brain. There is nothing that escapes, nothing that I will agree with just because everyone else agrees with it. I'm very annoying to most people.


This part does sound ISTP-ish, but then it's concerned with how you learn tangible processes. I also don't believe things that people say just because of who they are. I may not express that disagreement, but internally I don't believe anything that doesn't make sense to me.

Examples are definitely helpful. When I'm playing video games, I find that video walkthroughs are often easier to follow than text-based walkthroughs. I mean, I can follow a text-based set of instructions, but I have to really think it through. It's not as straightforward without examples. Some people's instructions are much easier to follow than others, though. 





> Hmm. I enjoy debating. I get bored with regular conversations. In a group, debating is fun because:
> 1. There's an audience, makes me feel important to be the center of that audience.
> 2. There will be at least one person to agree with me so I won't look like a fool with my "weird way of seeing things"
> 
> ...


I can see how this would look like the SP desire to perform, but the desire to have another person back you up seems very Fe. Getting bored easily seems kind of Se-ish. I think all we learned here is that you use Se and Fe. LOL.






> I guess it depends on what you mean by "acting quickly"? Not sure how to answer this.


I think he might be getting at some of my weaknesses as an Ni dominant. Timed tests make me REALLY nervous, I don't like sudden noises or having to deal with a situation unexpectedly. I don't like when I open a door to someone's house and I have to deal with their dog, right NOW, whether I want to or not. Because it's up in my face and sniffing around, barking its head off. My first instinct is to kick or punch the thing. Ugh. I do not like people or animals getting in my space without warning. To be honest, I haven't learned to drive a car because you have to REALLY be in the moment and undistracted in order to handle a car. If I feel overwhelmed by everything that's going on, I would still have to react. I can't afford to just freeze up or stop the car (like me and my family know I would), so it's too dangerous for me to drive. I'm an EXTREME example, though.

Note that more controlled situations like video games are easier, because I know that I can always try again, pause the game, etc. I also feel better when I'm with someone else who can salvage the situation if my own reflexes fail, if it's not all "on me," to do things correctly and quickly.




> I can't really think of any examples where I need to know beforehand what's happening, maybe a new job? I like to be trained properly before being "thrown out there" into a new job. That's always a fear of mine even though I learn quite fast. I'm just not very confident in myself.


Well, I definitely relate to that. I don't like being expected to "just start doing" something, without it being made clear exactly what I'm supposed to do. I'm afraid of being held responsible for doing the wrong thing, and I don't want to be in that situation, paying the price for someone else's lack of clarity.




> Because most peoples' advice is something like "Oh, just don't let it bother you" or... "Try not to be so... etc" or "Try not to do...etc". It just sucks.
> I solve an issue by analyzing the crap out of it. Well, if it's something simple like "I hate my job what to do what to do" then I know I need to look for another job. I weigh the pros and cons of the job I have to see if there are more benefits to me having to put up with all the crap or not.


Do people tell you that you overanalyze everything, when you open up to them? That's the line I used to hear all the time. Eventually I just stopped telling people how I felt. They always thought I was just a high-strung, nervous person who overanalyzes life and takes it too seriously. :/


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

I think I have a stronger Fe then I'd like to admit to myself. Also I'm not sure that I'm a P. . . I might be J. 
*
Those with high Fe might not be reluctant to admit such a thing--it's there. They feel it. Possibly appropos to nothing, just an obs.
*
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

To find a higher meaning/purpose and then help others find their own purpose. 
Because I want people to live to their full potential and I want to help them arrive to their full potential. But..on a bigger scale then just being a teacher or psychiatrist. Because the world is sad and gloomy but it doesn't have to be. 
*
You are faced with people who refuse to learn from their mistakes, grow, or see their own purpose. How do you feel/what happens now?*

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

Just last night my sister needed me for support for something she wants to do that everyone else thinks it's "too crazy", but I always tell her to follow her heart, and it made me feel good to offer my support. Such little effort on my part made such a huge difference in her life. 
*
In this case, do you agree with what her heart is saying? Or did you advise her to follow it, despite a rational not reason to do so? 
*
4) What makes you feel inferior?

My inability to explain things better. I see things clearly in my head and when I try to say them out loud (or even in writing), they don't make sense anymore, so people think I'm stupider then I feel like I am, or they think I'm a "know-it-all" because of the way I say things, even though I'm just trying to help OR I just have a different opinion. Having different opinions then the norm doesn't help either. 
*
The thing you want to explain is something you learned. Can you articulate it? The thing you want to explain is a feeling. Can you explain it? When exactly does this communication breakdown happen? Does it ALWAYS happen, or only in certain circumstances/with certain material?*

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

People. I put their needs above my own. I tend to feel really bad if I can't fulfill someone's needs. Especially in a relationship.

*What if the people involved aren't that important to you? Take coworkers for example. (Unless you care about them, that stuff is murky for me sometimes.) What type of needs make you feel worst when you can't meet them?

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
*
When working on a project I want to make sure the person who I'm working for is happy with the result. Yeah I guess I do want control over the outcome.
*
You want to control the outcome solely to make the other pleased?
*
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

Unfortunately, every time I had a lot of fun was when I got drunk, which changes my personality completely. I become the center of attention, I make jokes and perform, I'm very dramatic and funny.

The only sober fun I can think of would be playing volleyball or soccer. Other then that I'm pretty boring and easily annoyed by people. I used to enjoy making logos for competition websites, for a long time I was obsessed with it, I thought I'd actually win a challenge but I didn't so I just gave up on it. Then, I became obsessed with playing games on my phone. Long time ago I was obsessed with this website. I'm afraid I'm becoming obsessed with it again. By obsessed I mean that's ALL I want to do. There's no "one hour of this, then I do this", I get obsessed, I do it all day every day. It sucks, I don't know why I do this.
*
Your obsession, what is its purpose? Casually this reads to me almost as "mastery." *

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc) 

Hands on.
*
What happens if your hands fall off? Just kidding. This is a totally obvious answer. And I wanted to make fun of myself. Carry on.*

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I love for things to be organized, I'm just too lazy to do it most of the time.
*
You're invited to go on your dream vacation. The person you are going to go with wants to create a tentative itinerary of all the things they think you want to see and do, or have heard you said you wanted to do. How do you feel?*

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

Making sure everyone is doing fine.
*
Is this because their needs are greater than yours or because you already think you're fine anyway, no need to think about it? What if you're NOT fine, for example this group wants to do something that violates something you believe in, or something that kind of scares you or makes you feel personally uncomfortable?*

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

I speak before thinking. I prefer group discussions. 
*
There's a sense of spontaneity here, of being immersed in the moment and what might happen. Potential.*

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I'd like to know where I'm jumping before leaping. Yes, action does speak more than words.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

If I'm in a relationship, I'd ask my SO what he wants to do and go from there, I don't usually care one way or another as long as he's happy. If I'm single, I'd go out and probably try to find a potential SO.lol
*
This reads as SX variant so hard. Sexual goes to social when single.* *What happens if you're tired, drained and don't want to go out but your SO is desperate for a night on the town? What then?*

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

I try to vent and talk about it with people who care to listen, maybe they have some advice or a solution to my stress that I'm not seeing, although their advice doesn't help since it would require for me to be someone I'm not...after I realize that talking to people isn't helping, just pissing me off more, I become quiet and try to think about how to solve the issue.
*
Is this a go-to reaction? Under stress do you always vent or try to talk to people and then get irritated?*

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

People that are rude. People that don't respect others' different opinions. People that think they know what's better for me then I know myself. Closed minded people. Selfish people that have a need to talk about themselves on a daily basis, people who don't follow rules and then get pissed off for getting in trouble, people who get pissed off at little things constantly, people who have to talk about EVERYTHING they see or think, and last but not least, people that don't realize that everyone has something good to offer (qualities), but "if you judge a fish by the ability to climb a tree, it will always think it is stupid". I forgot who said that. Maybe Einstein. Good quote.
*
This could certainly be inferior Fe. *

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

I like bringing out the best in others, talking about our differences so that we understand and accept them, maybe fix things about ourselves if possible, and work as a team or individually on achieving our true potential. 
*
This reads as action oriented, very nearly problem solving.* *On the surface it could read as looking solely for harmony but there's a call to action.*

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?

Myself and boring chores like dishes, laundry, cleaning... also tv, media, pop culture ... 

*In what sense do you not pay attention to yourself?*

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

-- I don't have many friends, but the ones I have seem to like me I guess. They think I'm smart, go getter, independent, rebellious, think too much, smart-ass, loyal, honest, different, tough, strong, quiet unless I have something to say that I feel strongly about, and they think I like to argue.

--What's wrong is that I'm much more of a "softie" then they realize. For some reason I come off as tough and strong. I also don't like to argue, I just am passionate about what I believe and I'm not willing to give up until the other person sees my point. 

--They would never say that I'm a liar or that I'm afraid of anything. They seem to think I'm very brave and that I don't "take shit from anyone". 
*
Se all up in your retina.
*
20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

Today is one of those days. I'm doing exactly what I feel like doing. Discovering more about myself, understanding myself so I can improve where I need to and accept the qualities or "gifts" I have that will help me help others.

*This could certainly be you indulging your Ti.*


I don't want to conclude this as of yet, since I have posed more incredibly penetrating and amazing questions that will certainly melt the entire universe and unfold the fabric of space and time as we know it, but I'd like to say that I can see an ISTP expressing themselves as you have here, particularly one who is searching for meaning and who has been supporting loved ones and accessing that Inferior Fe (or who is older with more life experience, say headed towards 30s or in 30s). However, for an ISTP staying "in" the Fe is draining and unbalancing for too long a duration, and the ISTP will need to go outside at some point, and recalibrate. I don't know if you relate to that. Just my thoughts.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

I do have a couple more questions...

Do you like getting to know people on a deeper level, having meaningful conversations one-on-one? Learning more about who people really are?

When you have to talk about your feelings, is it comforting to find someone you can confide in, or stressful to have to discuss them at all?

How much attention do you pay to what's going on around you, when you're walking down the street? What kind of things do you notice, what stands out to you? Do you enjoy situations where you have to use your reflexes, games of sport, etc? Are you more interested in doing things and taking action, or daydreaming about things?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

delphi367 said:


> Do people tell you that you overanalyze everything, when you open up to them? That's the line I used to hear all the time. Eventually I just stopped telling people how I felt. They always thought I was just a high-strung, nervous person who overanalyzes life and takes it too seriously. :/


Yup pretty much this. Depends on the people, but more often then not people will say I overanalyze and I "think too much". Although I'm not sure how this helps since it can be both INFJ and ISTP though...


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Yup pretty much this. Depends on the people, but more often then not people will say I overanalyze and I "think too much". Although I'm not sure how this helps since it can be both INFJ and ISTP though...


That question probably wasn't too helpful, but what about the ones I posed in post 18?

I mostly just asked that first question because I was wondering if you could relate to my experiences... I momentarily forgot the goal of the thread was to type you, not to talk about how much we have in common. LOL.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

I think you are ENFJ. Your prime motivation says it all. Ti Se Ni Fe just wouldn't be so people motivated. INFJ certainly could work but I think that you give off more Fe than Ni.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

suicidal_orange said:


> I can relate to pretty much everything you said _except_ the need to find a partner. Why would you say this is so important?


I've always preferred being in a relationship over being single. I like sharing my life with someone else, otherwise it's lonely and boring. I like going out with my SO and then coming home and talking about what we experienced, our thoughts on things and people. I like planning things with someone even if we decide to change our mind in the meantime and do something else. I can't imagine living alone. I did, once, for a few months but I was in a long distance relationship. 
What's ironic is that I'm more carefree and do a lot of crazy stuff when single but then in a relationship I become boring and dont' want to do anything - I get so focused on the relationship and making it "perfect" that I forget to be myself. 
Maybe I see a relationship like a project in some sort of way. Something I need to perfect. 




suicidal_orange said:


> That said many of your answers are short so either you've done a lot of self analysis and are sure or you've done very little and are simply choosing from the options in the question - can you confirm?


I always do a lot of self analysis, but no I did not come to a conclusion, I was just answering the questions, I guess vaguely because the questions were in that format. 



suicidal_orange said:


> Related to the above, is it safe to assume you're an introvert or is that up for discussion?


It is definitely up for discussion, I'm not sure whether I am introvert or extrovert. I guess I would be leaning more towards introvert but I cant be sure.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

delphi367 said:


> Do you like getting to know people on a deeper level, having meaningful conversations one-on-one? Learning more about who people really are?


No not really. I don't really like one-on-one conversations, and I don't really want to know people unless if knowing them helps me deal with them (If I need to deal with them in my life)..but I usually just analyze them without asking them about themselves. If I don't have to deal with them I don't really care though. 



delphi367 said:


> When you have to talk about your feelings, is it comforting to find someone you can confide in, or stressful to have to discuss them at all?


I don't like talking about my feelings, most of the time I don't have feelings so much as just "thoughts" on something. If I do have feelings towards someone, like if they hurt me or annoy me, it takes me a very long time to approach the subject, I either have to drink and then I'll cry while telling them how I feel (which never comes out clear because it sounds like I'm blaming them for everything), or if I do it sober, I'll approach it in a "let's talk about how we can improve our relationship so that we can both be happy", but really it's me that's not happy. But no, I don't like talking about my feelings at all. I avoid it as much as I can.

Even if I'm venting to someone else about my feelings towards someone, I end up regretting it because then I just feel worse about the person I'm complaining about, so that doesn't fix anything and then I know it's time to actually talk to the person I have issues with.



delphi367 said:


> How much attention do you pay to what's going on around you, when you're walking down the street? What kind of things do you notice, what stands out to you?


I don't pay much attention, I'm in my head most of the time. I'm not clumsy or anything like that, I'm very aware of my immediate surroundings ( I dont' bump into people or anything lol), but I just walk straight to where I need to go and think about whatever I'm trying to analyze at that time.



delphi367 said:


> Do you enjoy situations where you have to use your reflexes, games of sport, etc? Are you more interested in doing things and taking action, or daydreaming about things?


Yes I love playing sports. I'm usually the one initiating that we play something (volleyball usually), I don't like to sit still if I'm outside and the weather is nice. This cold weather is killing me. I'm pretty sure I'm Ti-Ni looping hard right now. Stupid winter.
I don't like daydreaming. If I'm in my head, I'm trying to analyze things so that I'm more efficient at what I do or I'm thinking about others' problems and how to fix them. usually my sister, she always has an issue of some sort. It's overwhelming but my brain won't stop til it finds a solution.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

delphi367 said:


> That question probably wasn't too helpful, but what about the ones I posed in post 18?
> 
> I mostly just asked that first question because I was wondering if you could relate to my experiences... I momentarily forgot the goal of the thread was to type you, not to talk about how much we have in common. LOL.




I can relate to everything you said, and I can relate to most of the INFJs on here. I can also relate to ISTPs...maybe a little better. If I'm in the INFJ forum for a while, I get overwhelmed, too many feelings and sadness, even when it's happy it's sad. INFJs tendency to please other people makes me sad, maybe because I have that tendency as well. I don't know how INFJs feel about it, but I don't feel good about it. If I have to talk anymore about my feelings, I will explode.lol

I started this thread saying I like to help people and all that and I don't' think I answered correctly because I thought about it and although I do want to help others, it drains me, it has to be like a once a month thing lol.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

delphi367 said:


> That question probably wasn't too helpful, but what about the ones I posed in post 18?
> 
> I mostly just asked that first question because I was wondering if you could relate to my experiences... I momentarily forgot the goal of the thread was to type you, not to talk about how much we have in common. LOL.




I can relate to everything you said, and I can relate to most of the INFJs on here. I can also relate to ISTPs...maybe a little better. If I'm in the INFJ forum for a while, I get overwhelmed, too many feelings and sadness, even when it's happy it's sad. INFJs tendency to please other people makes me sad, maybe because I have that tendency as well. I don't know how INFJs feel about it, but I don't feel good about it. If I have to talk anymore about my feelings, I will explode.lol

I started this thread saying I like to help people and all that and I don't' think I answered correctly because I thought about it and although I do want to help others, it drains me, it has to be like a once a month thing lol.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

cursive said:


> *
> You are faced with people who refuse to learn from their mistakes, grow, or see their own purpose. How do you feel/what happens now?*


I say "fuck it" and I stay away from people for a long time, being mad at myself for even trying to help in the first place but secretly happy that I can be all alone now and I have an excuse for it.



cursive said:


> *
> In this case, do you agree with what her heart is saying? Or did you advise her to follow it, despite a rational not reason to do so?
> *


At first, I did not agree with the way she wanted to do it (opening up a business), and I wanted to discuss different options with her but she already had her vision in her mind and she said she's either going "full on" with what she wants to do or she'll just settle for applying to a job. I know she's capable of achieving anything she sets her mind to, so I decided to just support her even if it didn't make sense to me on how she was seeing it done. Everyone does things differently and I want her to try new things (she's always scared to do it cuz of not getting support - so I gave her what she needed - support).




cursive said:


> *
> The thing you want to explain is something you learned. Can you articulate it? The thing you want to explain is a feeling. Can you explain it? When exactly does this communication breakdown happen? Does it ALWAYS happen, or only in certain circumstances/with certain material?*


If I'm trying to explain something I learned, I end up messing it up, I can't really repeat what I learned without first filtering it through my mind. I try to find the exact words so I end up repeating myself a lot and giving examples to the point that the other person is like "OK I got IT" or "who cares". If I try to explain feelings, forget it. I don't even bother anymore, I end up crying or just giving up, it's the most difficult task for me to do. Yes it is always the case.




cursive said:


> *What if the people involved aren't that important to you? Take coworkers for example. (Unless you care about them, that stuff is murky for me sometimes.) What type of needs make you feel worst when you can't meet them? *


Coworkers issues don't really affect me unless they literally affect me in my workday, and then I try to find out what makes the person happy so I can lead them towards happiness so they can stop being a miserable prick. But then I realized some people just like complaining while staying in a miserable situation which I keep forgetting. 

Mostly in relationships or family, if I can't meet someone's need I feel really bad. Just them wanting me to go out with them mostly, because they don't have anyone else to go with, or even my feeling that I should cook and clean and do stuff around the house I don't really want to do which builds resentment if I feel like I'm doing more then the other person, stuff like that.








cursive said:


> *
> Your obsession, what is its purpose? Casually this reads to me almost as "mastery." *


I'm always obsessed with one thing or another. When I'm "in between" obsessions, I feel like "what the hell am I supposed to do now?" I got nothing to keep me entertained. Sometimes I end up going out there in the world and then I want to do that for a while, which is still sort of an obsession, it's like I just want to do ONE thing at a time.
I'm not sure what it's purpose is. It is very relaxing. It could be mastery, sure, I like to play games with levels, I recently beat the whole game and I don't know why in God's name I thought it was a good idea to come to this site again because now I'm obsessed with this again. 



cursive said:


> *
> You're invited to go on your dream vacation. The person you are going to go with wants to create a tentative itinerary of all the things they think you want to see and do, or have heard you said you wanted to do. How do you feel?*


Constrained, annoyed. I tell them if they really want to make an itinerary, fine but I don't want to know about it and "don't expect me to follow it if I don't feel like doing something on your stupid list". 

I want the freedom to do as I choose at any given time. Especially on a vacation!!



cursive said:


> *
> Is this because their needs are greater than yours or because you already think you're fine anyway, no need to think about it? What if you're NOT fine, for example this group wants to do something that violates something you believe in, or something that kind of scares you or makes you feel personally uncomfortable?*


Both, actually. Usually I'm fine, so I just cater to others because their needs are greater then mine, and I'm already fine so I might as well help them achieve fine-ness. 
If they're trying to do something that violates my beliefs, I will try to talk them out of it, if I can't, then I'll just sit it out and let them do what they want to do. 




cursive said:


> This reads as SX variant so hard. Sexual goes to social when single.[/B] *What happens if you're tired, drained and don't want to go out but your SO is desperate for a night on the town? What then?*


Yeah I got SX/SO on my enneagram test, you're right! 
Hmm if I'm really tired or drained, I tell him that I'm sorry but I just can't get myself to do it but he can go out if he wants to. My current SO would just stay in if I don't want to go out, which is nice but it makes me feel bad...but if he goes out without me I feel like what if I'm gonna loose him if this turns into something "regular"..him going out and me staying in? I usually make an effort to go out even if I don't want to because of my fear of the relationship going bad and also because I know once I'm out, I drink and become the life of the party lol. I'm very "in the moment", so much that the past never happened and the future doesn't exist. I don't like to think or talk about the future or the past.



cursive said:


> *
> Is this a go-to reaction? Under stress do you always vent or try to talk to people and then get irritated?*


No, actually, I think I was thinking of a specific situation when I answered this question. I usually get quiet and try to solve it myself and then if I don't see a solution, I'll try to get others' perspectives. But usually I find solutions to my problems by myself.



cursive said:


> *In what sense do you not pay attention to yourself?*


Every sense... I forget to eat, shower, sleep, do chores, my nails, hair ... anything mundane.



cursive said:


> I don't want to conclude this as of yet, since I have posed more incredibly penetrating and amazing questions that will certainly melt the entire universe and unfold the fabric of space and time as we know it, but I'd like to say that I can see an ISTP expressing themselves as you have here, particularly one who is searching for meaning and who has been supporting loved ones and accessing that Inferior Fe (or who is older with more life experience, say headed towards 30s or in 30s). However, for an ISTP staying "in" the Fe is draining and unbalancing for too long a duration, and the ISTP will need to go outside at some point, and recalibrate. I don't know if you relate to that. Just my thoughts.


lol funny.

You hit the nail on the head. I am 30 heading towards 31 this year, I have been supporting feelers (family and exes plus my current SO) my whole life. Just can't get away from those feelers!!! And I feel extremely drained. I'm kind of afraid to go "out there" in case other feelers might attach to me and ask for my help. 

But then I don't know why I answered so poorly on the questionnaire, it's pretty much the opposite of what I actually want to do. 

Have I fallen victim to my Fe? lol

I hate Fe. Take it away please. 



Thank you for your questions and your time!!!


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Nubb said:


> I hate to say it (not rlly though) but I think you are INFJ.
> 
> It's k doe. You can still post in the istp forum. I'll allow it


Orrrr I'm ISTP with a developed Fe? 

Ohh thanks, I'll be in the ISTP forum anyway, that's where I feel like home.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> No not really. I don't really like one-on-one conversations, and I don't really want to know people unless if knowing them helps me deal with them (If I need to deal with them in my life)..but I usually just analyze them without asking them about themselves. If I don't have to deal with them I don't really care though.


This is the first thing I've seen that discounts INFJ, though. You seem EXTREMELY cold and shut-off in a way that INFJs wouldn't normally be... unless maybe they had been abused or become very, very cynical about life for some reason.

I mean, don't get me wrong, I have been driven to the point of acting like that in certain communities, but only after getting hurt several times, and then I'm unhappy at being surrounded by people I can only "deal with," and not regard as friends. Once I'm driven to that point, I usually need a change of scenery. I would not choose to live that way if I have an alternative, sounds like my idea of hell.



> I don't like talking about my feelings, most of the time I don't have feelings so much as just "thoughts" on something. If I do have feelings towards someone, like if they hurt me or annoy me, it takes me a very long time to approach the subject, I either have to drink and then I'll cry while telling them how I feel (*which never comes out clear because it sounds like I'm blaming them for everything), or if I do it sober, I'll approach it in a "let's talk about how we can improve our relationship so that we can both be happy", but really it's me that's not happy*. But no, I don't like talking about my feelings at all. I avoid it as much as I can.
> 
> Even if I'm venting to someone else about my feelings towards someone, I end up regretting it because then I just feel worse about the person I'm complaining about, so that doesn't fix anything and then I know it's time to actually talk to the person I have issues with.


Hmm... well, I can definitely say that any Feeling you DO show seems more Fe than Fi. The bolded part is all I actually relate to... when I talk about feelings, it seems like a collective thing and not something from within myself, and it's generally externalized in the form of blame or plans to work together.






> I don't pay much attention, I'm in my head most of the time. I'm not clumsy or anything like that, I'm very aware of my immediate surroundings ( I dont' bump into people or anything lol), but I just walk straight to where I need to go and think about whatever I'm trying to analyze at that time.


That part sounds like me at school or work. I'm less likely to daydream in those environments, and that's how I end up acting when I'm somewhat tense and know I need to get things done.


> Yes I love playing sports. I'm usually the one initiating that we play something (volleyball usually), I don't like to sit still if I'm outside and the weather is nice. This cold weather is killing me. I'm pretty sure I'm Ti-Ni looping hard right now. Stupid winter.
> I don't like daydreaming. If I'm in my head, I'm trying to analyze things so that I'm more efficient at what I do or I'm thinking about others' problems and how to fix them. usually my sister, she always has an issue of some sort. It's overwhelming but my brain won't stop til it finds a solution.


Well, that's another distinct difference. Not liking to sit still, wanting to initiate games of sport. Also, not wanting to daydream doesn't seem very INFJ.

Although, thinking about how to fix other people's problems... that does seem like something I'd relate to.



> I can relate to everything you said, and I can relate to most of the INFJs on here. I can also relate to ISTPs...maybe a little better. If I'm in the INFJ forum for a while, I get overwhelmed, too many feelings and sadness, even when it's happy it's sad. INFJs tendency to please other people makes me sad, maybe because I have that tendency as well. I don't know how INFJs feel about it, but I don't feel good about it. If I have to talk anymore about my feelings, I will explode.lol
> 
> I started this thread saying I like to help people and all that and I don't' think I answered correctly because I thought about it and although I do want to help others, it drains me, it has to be like a once a month thing lol.


You do seem to be somewhat stressed by the questions about Feeling, sorry about that. But I did have to test out a theory of mine. 

Anyway, I admit that sometimes the NF forums are a little bit "much," I would tend to agree. I personally prefer talking to INTJs and INTPs a lot of the time... it's partly because some of the Feeling types talk too much about relationships, children, and dating. And, well, I'm asexual, so sometimes it irritates me to have to hear about those things. I feel sort of... out of place in that kind of conversation. So I can understand SOME of it.

But still, it is starting to seem like you may either be ISTP, or a really cold, cynical, messed up INFJ. LOL. 

Ultimately, though, you're just too cold and standoffish to really be relatable... you do seem like someone who would be really interesting to talk to, but your lack of interest in getting to know people and abstract topics make it seem like we'd probably never get along well. Too bad, but yeah... I can now see how people who are very similar would oppose each other at every turn and never find any common ground. :/


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

delphi367 said:


> you do seem like someone who would be really interesting to talk to, but your lack of interest in getting to know people and abstract topics make it seem like we'd probably never get along well. :/


I like abstract topics. 


It's funny that you think that being cold and detached is depressing, I actually am trying to get that back. When I'm depressed, I can relate to INFJs, I feel myself when I can relate to the ISTPs... and you're the other way around, right?

I find INFJs too feely and you find ISTPs too cold.

I've been called "cold and detached, careless" for my whole life, except lately I've been called "selfless and nice". Maybe I was trying something new. lol. didn't work out very well for me. 

Thanks for your input! I'm more and more convinced I'm ISTP.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I like abstract topics.
> 
> It's funny that you think that being cold and detached is depressing, I actually am trying to get that back. When I'm depressed, I can relate to INFJs, I feel myself when I can relate to the ISTPs... and you're the other way around, right?
> 
> ...


It's good that you like abstract topics. 

INFJs are too feely? LOL, you must have a low tolerance, then... INFPs and ENFJs are worse. ENFJs can sometimes make me feel like they must want something from me and I get anxious trying to figure out what, while INFPs often just seem "emo," or else accuse me of "using emotion strategically," for lack of a better term.

Well, from what I've seen, ISTPs have no interest in chatting with people and getting to know them like an INTP would. INTPs generally want to get to know people well enough to figure out their thought processes and philosophical views at least. I think the lack of both the Feeling desire to connect, and the Intuitive curiosity about people makes you a lot more closed off, self-contained, and uninterested in others than most people here. Thinkers included.

But anyway, I do see the ISTP now... this winter must be really depressing you, I don't know how you ever remotely managed to present yourself as having so much Fe! Yikes. I enjoyed this rare window into the thought processes and feelings of an ISTP under some degree of stress, I feel as if I learned a lot. Thank you for sharing this with the community, it couldn't have been easy for you to open up.

Well... see you around the forum, I suppose.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I like abstract topics.
> 
> 
> It's funny that you think that being cold and detached is depressing, I actually am trying to get that back. When I'm depressed, I can relate to INFJs, I feel myself when I can relate to the ISTPs... and you're the other way around, right?
> ...


I am a noob to the enneagram, but this sounds like enneagram 8.
Emotions would mean that you show you've lost control and that being a core fear of 8s, you try to avoid it.
Just an idea tho.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

@consciousness and @cursive

When you have some time can you tell me your opinion on what I am from my answers to your questions please? Thank you.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> @_consciousness_ and @_cursive_
> 
> When you have some time can you tell me your opinion on what I am from my answers to your questions please? Thank you.


I swear I'm working on it. I've just been a little distracted.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

consciousness said:


> I swear I'm working on it. I've just been a little distracted.


Hehe no problem, I get distracted all the time. I really like how you read between the lines of my answers to the first questionnaire and I'm very curious what conclusion you get to. You seem like you know your stuffs. Take your time though.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

uhhh those legsss


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

consciousness said:


> I swear I'm working on it. I've just been a little distracted.


By the way, I looked into enneagram 3 and I don't really see myself as an achiever at all. I'm totally fine with achieving nothing.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> uhhh those legsss


lol


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> By the way, I looked into enneagram 3 and I don't really see myself as an achiever at all. I'm totally fine with achieving nothing.


No I don't think so either, anymore. I did read your questions and you're totally a 4. totally maybe... check it out.

Any second now I'll write out my thoughts. (no guarantees on timeline)


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Hehe no problem, I get distracted all the time. I really like how you read between the lines of my answers to the first questionnaire and I'm very curious what conclusion you get to. You seem like you know your stuffs. Take your time though.


Yea I stole that method of typing from an INTJ. It seems to work.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

consciousness said:


> No I don't think so either, anymore. I did read your questions and you're totally a 4. totally maybe... check it out.
> 
> Any second now I'll write out my thoughts. (no guarantees on timeline)


I read the enneagram 4 and while I definitely can relate to it, I can also relate to the other types too. I took the short test to see what result I get, and I got most likely that I'm a 1,6 or 8. All the descriptions make sense, I didn't read all of them in length, no time right now but I will. Any time I take the tests, my results differ depending on my mood and it's hard to remember what I'm "mostly like" because I can't remember what I felt yesterday, if today I feel differently about myself. 

One day I feel like I want to achieve high success, while other days I feel like I'm fine just doing my own thing and being left alone.

One thing about me for sure (and I don't know if it has to do with MBTI or enneagram or what), but it's that I live purely in the moment. The past is as if it never existed. When I do think of the past, I have no good memories of it, only bad. I had a LOT of happy moments in the past, while I was "in the moment" then, but looking back (and i have to look through pictures to "remember" anything), I have no "good feelings" attached to those times. It's as if I was faking being happy or as if it was someone else, and not me in those pictures. 

Also when it comes to imagining a future, I draw a blank. I don't want to hear about future plans or future ideas that are not practical right now. If it's a plan that I can achieve starting NOW then sure, I'll do it step by step but I can't imagine myself in the future, no matter how hard I try. I get so annoyed with people that want MORE all the time. More money, better car, bigger house...I feel like "can't you just be satisfied with what you have?" "do you really think material things will make you happier? you'll always want more and more and will forget to enjoy what you have now!" . It's probably my biggest pet peeve.

I also get annoyed with questions like "where do you see yourself in 10 years?" . I have absolutely no clue. I don't even know where I see myself tomorrow. Life is too unpredictable, I am too unpredictable, people are too unpredictable. How can I predict a future with so much unpredictability? I don't feel like I have much control over anything really, and this stops me from making goals for myself. While that sucks, I also enjoy the idea of not having to make goals, and just see where life takes me. 

The only beauty in life is how unpredictable it is, I can't possibly imagine living a life where I make goals, work towards them and achieve them. It sounds boring. There is no spontaneity to it. I want to believe there is an infinite amount of possibilities where life can take me. This is why I thought I was ENTP for a while, and I related to them quite nicely. I'm not sure why I switched. 

Sorry for the long rant, not sure where I was going with this. I'm in a great mood today, thinking of how crazy and spontaneous life can be.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> It sounds silly that I have to find out my type in order to know who I really am but for some reason I can't tell what qualities I have. I obviously know what and who annoys me, but *I don't know anything else about myself because of the people around me.* Everyone has a different opinion about me. I think I'm rational and logical and people in my life think I'm not...etc.
> 
> Who the hell am I?


Let's say you're an ESTJ.
Now what?
What changes about your day-to-day life? What changes about your self-perception or how you handle your situation?

How is your identity and sense of self tied into what others say or think? Or... why is it?


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Is this argument between Fe and Fi pretty accurate? Because if so, I'm definitely Fe.
> 
> Fe: Hey Fi, can you not be on your phone right now? We came here to spend time together.
> Fi: I'm not in chatty mood today, sorry.
> ...


It seems pretty accurate to me, at least.

At the end, Fe takes on an egocentric position like Fi, probably due to the slight stress of the other person not cooperating. 

The Fe argument "Don't come to me complaining about how you have no friends" is a typical argument by an Fe user; the Fe user assumes that others want friends like they do and that not having friends would make others depressed like the Fe user would be if they didn't have friends.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

cursive said:


> Let's say you're an ESTJ.
> Now what?
> What changes about your day-to-day life? What changes about your self-perception or how you handle your situation?
> 
> How is your identity and sense of self tied into what others say or think? Or... why is it?


If more people agreed I was ESTJ, I would look into it and relate myself to it. (I can easily relate to any type)...and I would think "ok, this makes sense, totally sounds like me." 

And then I would take on an "ESTJ" persona because I will think that my strengths are to organize and execute plans, and being on here is a waste of time for me. So I would start cleaning my house and stuff lol

I should totally take on an ESTJ persona so I can clean my house hah. 

I guess I just need an identity, I don't feel like I have one. :/


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

After reading your OP, I can't help but think you are an extrovert. You talk about other people a lot, how they respond, think, feel, react, and their opinions. Introverts will fill the questionnaire with "I" statements, since introverts generally give people as much importance as any other living thing.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Alea_iacta_est said:


> It seems pretty accurate to me, at least.
> 
> At the end, Fe takes on an egocentric position like Fi, probably due to the slight stress of the other person not cooperating.
> 
> The Fe argument "Don't come to me complaining about how you have no friends" is a typical argument by an Fe user; the Fe user assumes that others want friends like they do and that not having friends would make others depressed like the Fe user would be if they didn't have friends.


Interesting. Now that I think about it, every time I do go out with my "friends", if they're on their phones or not participating to the conversation, I get bored and annoyed with them. (Doesn't everyone though? Or is this a Fe thing?) The way I feel about it is "You got me out of my cozy couch, to come out because you wanted to hang out,and now you're on facebook? Really?" 

I used to have an ENFJ friend and we got along great. Although I found her to be emotionally overwhelming, she was either crying about something happy or something sad, or hugging me or trying to bring out my emotions. I prefer my space and dealing with my own emotions myself, she would always say "You gotta deal with your feelings". Umm ok, so I have to cry? Once I'm done crying, then what? The situation is still the same. I have to change the situation not cry because I'm sad.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Kathy Kane said:


> After reading your OP, I can't help but think you are an extrovert. You talk about other people a lot, how they respond, think, feel, react, and their opinions. Introverts will fill the questionnaire with "I" statements, since introverts generally give people as much importance as any other living thing.


Thank you. Any idea which type? I guess that sounds a lot like Fe.


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Interesting. Now that I think about it, every time I do go out with my "friends", if they're on their phones or not participating to the conversation, I get bored and annoyed with them. (Doesn't everyone though? Or is this a Fe thing?) The way I feel about it is "You got me out of my cozy couch, to come out because you wanted to hang out,and now you're on facebook? Really?"
> 
> I used to have an ENFJ friend and we got along great. Although I found her to be emotionally overwhelming, she was either crying about something happy or something sad, or hugging me or trying to bring out my emotions. I prefer my space and dealing with my own emotions myself, she would always say "You gotta deal with your feelings". Umm ok, so I have to cry? Once I'm done crying, then what? The situation is still the same. I have to change the situation not cry because I'm sad.


And now we are back to Fi vs Fe. 

The only thing I could think of to explain this would be an ENFJ Type 8, one that doesn't want to appear emotionally, physically, or mentally weak to others in order to maintain a strong appearance but that would place heavy emphasis on extroversion, so perhaps you are still a Jungian introvert and an INFJ, where your emotions are more secluded underneath the heavily introverted function of Ni. INFJs along with a few other introverted types often report that they can seem extroverted to others but will actually be heavily introverted. 

Ni would add a bit of an idiosyncratic style to how you approach others and your own emotional well-being, so it's entirely plausible; the problem is that I simply don't see enough evidence to point toward introverted intuition as the dominant function, and if it were, that would make you an irrational type.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Alea_iacta_est said:


> And now we are back to Fi vs Fe.
> 
> The only thing I could think of to explain this would be an ENFJ Type 8, one that doesn't want to appear emotionally, physically, or mentally weak to others in order to maintain a strong appearance but that would place heavy emphasis on extroversion, so perhaps you are still a Jungian introvert and an INFJ, where your emotions are more secluded underneath the heavily introverted function of Ni. INFJs along with a few other introverted types often report that they can seem extroverted to others but will actually be heavily introverted.
> 
> Ni would add a bit of an idiosyncratic style to how you approach others and your own emotional well-being, so it's entirely plausible; the problem is that I simply don't see enough evidence to point toward introverted intuition as the dominant function, and if it were, that would make you an irrational type.


Thank you. Can you think of a scenario where I could give you a step by step process of how I think?


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Thank you. Can you think of a scenario where I could give you a step by step process of how I think?


I have no clue how to go about that, but I'll think on it.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

When do you feel most like yourself?
When was the last time you ever felt like
that's it, *this is who I am*?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

cursive said:


> When do you feel most like yourself?
> When was the last time you ever felt like
> that's it, *this is who I am*?


It will come to me in "bursts of YES this is it!" and then I forget about it because people bring me down from it.

The longest time my confidence lasted was when I thought I was ENTP and I was in their forums all the time. It brought me this "energy boost" that I had inside but was long hidden, and I was feeling totally confident and in control, seeing all possibilities and beautiful life. But then my actual reality hit (my family that brings me down with their negativity and sadness and all kinds of stuff), and I just kinda forgot how to be myself again, letting my energy just being eaten away by others, my ideas being shut down...etc.

And then I started over analyzing myself, I went through all the types, literally, trying to find my identity, I thought that if I was truly an ENTP then I shouldn't have lost my identity in the first place, so I looked into other types. But now that I think about it... if I feel the best thinking I'm ENTP, then maybe I AM ENTP. Why should I trust others to analyze my answers for me anyway? I know what's best for me.

 Thanks!


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

isfj maybe ? it is just like entp with functions but they are reverse in order .


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

crashbandicoot said:


> isfj maybe ? it is just like entp with functions but they are reverse in order .


Nah, I read the description and although i can relate to some things, it doesn't describe me as a person. Although when I'm depressed I feel like I'm ISFJ or INFJ. Which one is the shadow function of the ENTP? ISFJ?


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Thank you. Any idea which type? I guess that sounds a lot like Fe.


Sorry, I had to be somewhere, otherwise I would have said more in my post.

I think you are Se/Ni and Fi/Te. I say this because your intuitive perception seems to be Ni. In your OP you said you go to one website and you don't know why. That's Ni, you are drawn to the material on that website and are trying to perceive as much as you can from it. Zeroing in on one objective. Ne would go to tons of different websites and explore all over to get as much data as possible. Seemingly unrelated sites offer something that could be related and offer new perspectives.

It might be harder to see Se since it's not always obvious. There are a lot of ways to extrovert your senses, so you might do it in a low-key way. Watching videos, listening to music, making food, being with or around other people, going to the store, cleaning the house, etc. You might consider if you always have something going that engages your senses. The t.v. is on, the radio is playing, food on the stove, another project to complete, etc.

I say Fi for you because you seem to relate to other people's experiences. When a person needs you, it causes a response because Fi would expect someone to respond similarly in the same situation. Your comment in the thread about wishing people weren't so needy made me see Fi for sure. And your comments about not wanting people to be so selfish also points to Fi. 

You are clearly a P as well, in that you don't want judgments forced on you or anyone else. 

I would say you are ESFP. 

Now that I've written this, I see that you put ENTP. You know yourself best, so you probably identify with the type you are. I hope it's the right fit for you


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Kathy Kane said:


> Sorry, I had to be somewhere, otherwise I would have said more in my post.
> 
> I think you are Se/Ni and Fi/Te. I say this because your intuitive perception seems to be Ni. In your OP you said you go to one website and you don't know why. That's Ni, you are drawn to the material on that website and are trying to perceive as much as you can from it. Zeroing in on one objective. Ne would go to tons of different websites and explore all over to get as much data as possible. Seemingly unrelated sites offer something that could be related and offer new perspectives.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your input.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

You know, I believe I am a mix between ENFP and INFJ. I think I rejected by true self for so long, that I adopted by shadow personality. You may be a similar case.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

@_Life.Is.A.Game_


> First of all thank you So So much for putting so much time into helping me, most people give up pretty easily. If you can bear with me til I have a final conclusion, I will be forever grateful. I'm already grateful even if you decide you don't want to continue. (I really do feel bad that others have to waste their time on me).


I wouldn't be so grateful, you don't know that I have any idea what I'm talking about yet. No one does this out of the "goodness of their heart," either. They do it because they enjoy it, so don't think that you're the reason for time being wasted.


> Yeah I guess I did huh. After taking the test, I was of course analyzing my answers and I thought "Wait, what? I want to help people? I mean I do like being ABLE to help people, but that also drains the sh** out of me". There's a battle inside of me between wanting to help others and wanting to be left alone. I can't do both. Or...maybe I can! Hmmm... must find a way...


You didn't think you were an INFJ before writing this questionnaire?Sounds like a mix of Fe, and intense introversion, also known as being an INFJ. But of course, alternatives do exist. Why do you want to be left alone?


> I have no problem admitting my weaknesses, IRL or here. People always hear me say "Yeah, I suck at that" or "I'm not good with that". Probably because strengths and weaknesses are relative, just like "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". What one person might say is a weakness, another person will say it's a strength. This is how I feel about everything. There is no right or wrong, there is no smart or stupid, etc etc, everything is relative.


This is the sort of epic and all encompassing concept that Ni is notorious for. Whether it is dominant or not, I am not sure yet, but what I am fairly certain of is that it is in your cognition. This is first time I have blatantly seen Ni in you, before my conclusion of Ni dominance was based on a deduction of NeSi, an apparent but lacking Se, and what seems to be a preference for Fe over Ti. Here is that Ni example I was talking about:


> Introverted intuition perceives information and synthesizes it into an single abstract idea. For example, an Ni dom is having a conversation with a friend who they have recently noticed is showing signs of depression. For whatever reason the Ni dom is prompted to say something along the lines of "I love my parents, they're awesome," and then the friend's facial expression turns from smiling to frowning. Ni synthesizes this information into the idea that the root of their friend's depression is their relationship with their parents but (and here comes the perceptual shift/comparing the paradoxical)… there was a tv on in the background and that horrible Sarah Mclachlan sad dogs commercial was playing, so maybe that is why the friend was frowning? The INFJ has two equally logical possibilities but currently no way to tell which is correct. In order to come to a conclusion more information is needed.


I see that you have typed yourself as ENTP, which I disagree with, but if you know the functions and you know yourself, I fully support your conclusion. Don't allow my disagreement to push you into confusion if you know you know. Only if you are still unsure should we continue this.


> Sure, let's see... I feel like I have a "gift" to see the best in others. (to see the good side of something "bad") When someone judges themselves, or are too hard on themselves because they weren't able to "be perfect", they come to me for reassurance. I'm very honest in what I "see" in people, I would never lie to spare someone's feelings (I wish I could do that), it's just that, since I think everything is relative, I can see the good in something bad. My desire comes from the knowledge that I'm good at it. It comes to me naturally, and I never really thought about this as being something important, it was just something I DID subconsciously. However, I realized what a huge impact this "gift" can have on others. I believe everyone should do what they're good at, and therefore I want to help others reach that point of knowing what they're good at and improve on it.


Why can't you lie to anyone? Why should everyone do what they're good at instead of what makes them happy?


> I will do that right after this. I feel that I relate to just about every enneagram type (and MBTI), so it's hard for me to come to a conclusion.


Yea, 90% of people getting into Enneagram initially relate to every type to at least some degree. As you learn more about the theory, especially what is at the core of the theory, and about yourself things will start to come together and you will be able to discard types.


> As someone explained Ne vs Ni, they were saying that Ne cares about the "gist" of it (when talking and when listening), where Ni has to understand the whole idea/concept before explaining it or while listening to it. When I have to explain something to a Ne user, I try to make it as short as possible or I will lose them, they seem to get bored easily. (probably because they understand what I'm trying to say so I can stop talking now lol). However, I always think "I know you got the gist of it, but did you understand EVERYTHING"? And then I realize they never really care about understanding it anyway, it was just another "fun idea" for a second there until another fun idea comes along.


Which is very Ni. I think Ne doesn't appreciate the exactness, accuracy, and perfection that Ni is, and Ni doesn't appreciate the adaptability and quickness of Ne. Ni is looking for THE answer and Ne is looking for a bunch of answers. Both are capable of achieving both but Ni doesn't want a bunch of answers and Ne doesn't want one. Ni says This is what this is, isn't that FUCKING amazing?Ne say Wow that is a good idea… but it could be…Ni says No that is it, it couldn't be anything else!Ne says Hey look a kitty.


> I agree the questionnaire doesn't really ask the right questions. Why DO I desire to satisfy the needs of others? Hmmm... let's see. Because others' needs are so much easier to fulfill then my needs. Most people want material things or they want to go somewhere, most people are realistic in their needs. My needs are to find out why we're here, if there is a God and what our purpose on earth is. My needs will probably never be fulfilled. But...by helping others fulfill theirs, I can gain a little bit of happiness from their happiness. Resentment is always there, mostly jealousy that it's so easy for others to achieve what they want, where I feel like I never will.


E-type 4… and the god stuff is kinda sorta similar to xNxP thought.I have a 4 friend (Ne dominant) who asks these very same questions, and the lack of answers he has at times drives him into states of extreme depression and apathy. He doesn't see himself finding any of the answers he so passionately desires as an all that likely possibility because the universe is vast and massive and an unbelievably complex place while he is so very very small. He looks at others, like myself, who find happiness in the most trivial and minuscule things and he despises us for it. He is envious of people's ability to be content in an ignorant and insignificant life.As I see it, all that matches up quite nicely with what you've said.Building an identity around a gift like an ability to help people achieve their upmost potential is very stereotypical INFJ 4. As well, 4 is a very common type for the INFJ. Although the making the best of a not so great situation no matter how 4 the situation is, isn't 4 like. Maybe idk.


> I have to do it hands on, otherwise I don't quite get it. For example, I went to beauty school and I learned how to cut hair. The first few months of the class was just reading and tests and all that boring stuff, I wanted to get to the actual cutting of the hair already. I can't learn something unless I'M doing it myself. I don't HAVE to figure things out for myself, I'm fine with someone teaching me, but teach me while I'm doing it. This happens in every case, with every job I had. I also learn better by examples. When someone tries to explain MBTI in theory (I know, it IS a theory), it's hard for me to grasp. But sometimes they use examples and then I get it, that's also why I stereotype. I simplify everything so that I can understand it. For example Ti questions everything they hear and they analyze it to make sense for itself and Te doesn't question it if it comes from someone with a "degree" or "diploma", like if a doctor says it, it must be true. I don't know if this is correct at all or if I'm stereotyping or just misunderstood, but this is what I do with the functions so they make sense to me. I don't believe anything anyone says (doctors, psychiatrist, etc), I don't care who you are, if it doesn't make sense to me, then I don't believe it. Everything goes through a filter and gets analyzed in my brain. There is nothing that escapes, nothing that I will agree with just because everyone else agrees with it. I'm very annoying to most people.


ISTP like but not overly indicative of it.


> I guess it depends on what you mean by "acting quickly"? Not sure how to answer this. Action speaks louder then words because anyone can bullshit with their words, but it's their actions that show their true colors. I'm not sure that I DO want to know where I"m leaping. It depends on what it is I guess. For example, I told my BF to surprise me when he wants to go out somewhere, to not tell me about it because if he tells me about it I'll say NO for sure. So yesterday he took me to a comedy show and I didn't know until I got there. I would've been fine with anything, I really enjoyed the surprise factor.I can't really think of any examples where I need to know beforehand what's happening, maybe a new job? I like to be trained properly before being "thrown out there" into a new job. That's always a fear of mine even though I learn quite fast. I'm just not very confident in myself.


Why do you always say no?Wanting to sit on the sidelines and have everything figured out is another point for Ni dominance. It seems that operating through quick decision making and off the "gist," of things is more Se and Ne. Ni likes to process everything to the tenth degree in order to understand how everything adds up, almost like it needs to come to the conclusions it sees for itself to believe that it is correct.


> Because most peoples' advice is something like "Oh, just don't let it bother you" or... "Try not to be so... etc" or "Try not to do...etc". It just sucks.I solve an issue by analyzing the crap out of it. Well, if it's something simple like "I hate my job what to do what to do" then I know I need to look for another job. I weigh the pros and cons of the job I have to see if there are more benefits to me having to put up with all the crap or not.


Could you give an example of your thinking behind a behind a big decision like changing jobs?


> Thank you again and let me know if I can answer any more questions.


I promise I'll be much faster to respond next time.Atm, I'm leaning heavily towards you being an INFJ. Mostly based on your abundance of Fe, social introversion, and seemingly lacking Ti and Se. I've come to realize that Ni is very difficult to spot. It is common for it to nearly entirely operate behind the scenes and also common for it to rarely share its ideas. You pretty much have to go off a lack of other functions to see someone as an Ni dom. A good thing for you do would be to sit down at your computer, start thinking about your type, and write down all of your thoughts as they come. Forget about the accuracy of those thoughts, just right them. All of your ideas and connections. Put them all down. Then post it for us to see.Another question: do you share most of your ideas about your type or do you keep a lot of them to yourself and look for us to make our decisions?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

consciousness said:


> You didn't think you were an INFJ before writing this questionnaire?


Yeah, but I also thought I was every other type. I had started threads before ,asking people for help on my type, and each time it was a different conclusion. The last person that did my enneagram off of a questionnaire, was convinced I was a 7w6...based on my answers at that time. 



consciousness said:


> Why do you want to be left alone?


People are not interesting to me IRL. On here, there are all kinds of discussions, about ideas and psychology, helping others with advice, I get to choose who to talk to, what to talk about, etc. IRL, discussions are limited, one person might not like arguing and they get defensive which annoys me, or whatever the case, I normally end up being annoyed. Here, it doesn't matter because if someone annoys me, I go to a different thread. It's easy. And fun. RL people are boring.




consciousness said:


> I see that you have typed yourself as ENTP, which I disagree with, but if you know the functions and you know yourself, I fully support your conclusion.


I am not 100% sure of being an ENTP but it makes the most sense to me. When i thought I was ENTP, I used to be in those forums all the time and I could relate to them more then any other type. Why do you think I'm NOT an ENTP? Are you sure what you're seeing is Ni and not Ti or some other function? Also, could it be possible that when I'm depressed I use Ni but when I'm ok I use Ne?



consciousness said:


> Why can't you lie to anyone?


Because people can't learn if I lie to them. Lying is for people that are too weak to speak the truth. People like that are pathetic to me, even when they try to spare someone's feelings. I don't understand why people's feelings need to be spared. I had a friend ask me once if I think she looks fat in her dress and I said "yes" and she got mad at me. How is that fair? Don't ask me if you don't want to know the truth. 



consciousness said:


> Why should everyone do what they're good at instead of what makes them happy?


Usually what you're good at, IS what makes you happy. I definitely don't think people should do ANYTHING that does NOT make them happy. One of my many mottos is: "Do what makes you happy. "




consciousness said:


> E-type 4… and the god stuff is kinda sorta similar to xNxP thought.I have a 4 friend (Ne dominant) who asks these very same questions, and the lack of answers he has at times drives him into states of extreme depression and apathy. He doesn't see himself finding any of the answers he so passionately desires as an all that likely possibility because the universe is vast and massive and an unbelievably complex place while he is so very very small. He looks at others, like myself, who find happiness in the most trivial and minuscule things and he despises us for it. He is envious of people's ability to be content in an ignorant and insignificant life.As I see it, all that matches up quite nicely with what you've said.Building an identity around a gift like an ability to help people achieve their upmost potential is very stereotypical INFJ 4. As well, 4 is a very common type for the INFJ. Although the making the best of a not so great situation no matter how 4 the situation is, isn't 4 like.


I can relate to your friend, in that I seek more answers then most people, but it seems that I only do that when I am depressed. Maybe that is what depresses me in the first place and then once I'm depressed I keep asking more unanswerable questions. (unanswerable is an actual word? lol. I tried it but I didn't think it was a word. lol). Anyway, when I'm not depressed I'm different. I enjoy the little things, I go out and do regular things. I make sure that I stand out though in some way, I always say something "shocking" or "dramatic" just to make it all more fun. Add a little "zing". I went out with friends last night. It was actually really nice, I had forgotten how nice it is. Not the conversation, but just being surrounded by people I guess. We went to a comedy show and then dancing so there wasn't much conversation...thank God. 




consciousness said:


> Why do you always say no?


Well if the question was "Do you want to stay in tonight, each of us on our computers?" then my answer would be "YES" lol. I "always" say no because I don't want to do most of the stuff that people want to do. 



consciousness said:


> Could you give an example of your thinking behind a behind a big decision like changing jobs?


I've had over 30 jobs so changing jobs is not really a big decision for me lol. I'm not sure what exactly you're asking. I'll try my best to respond with what I think you're asking. 
I've had different reasons for quitting jobs, but most of them were because I was bored and had no opportunity for growth. Bosses being douchebags didn't help either. I'm a babysitter now and I love it because I don't have to deal with adults, only for a lil bit, and that's the only part I don't like about the job. The rest is easy. No opportunity for growth here, but I can see it become a business opportunity, maybe I can open up some sort of a child care from my house or something. We'll see. Did I answer your question?



consciousness said:


> A good thing for you do would be to sit down at your computer, start thinking about your type, and write down all of your thoughts as they come. Forget about the accuracy of those thoughts, just right them. All of your ideas and connections. Put them all down. Then post it for us to see.


My type? Which one? I'm not sure which type I am. I guess I can talk about why I think I'm an ENTP. Not sure if this is what you're asking me to do but I guess it can't hurt.
I think I'm ENTP (maybe), because the functions seem to match me. Ne-Ti-Fe-Si. , and also I can relate to ENTPs on here. By process of elimination of other types also. I don't know if this helps but I "write before I think"...and same with talking. I just improvise as I go. I'll start a sentence, no idea where I'm going with it, and if I see it doesn't make sense, I just delete it and try again, but I never know how a sentence will end. It sucks when it comes to talking because I can't delete what I said lol. 

I'll start another paragraph so it's easier to read. I don't know if I mentioned to you, but english is my second language and that's mostly why I'm having a hard time understanding theory. I can understand theory perfectly if it's my native language but there are too many big words that I don't know the meaning of. 

So let's see, why I think ENTP matches me. I'm not entirely sure of Ne, except that it tends to go in a lot of different directions and that's how I talk. I'll start with one thing and then 5 other ideas come from that, and 5 more from that, like a tree with branches. For example if I think of a business I want to open up, I'll think of the main idea and then think "ok, I can also add this, and do this", not so much like Ni where it has to perfect an idea before it goes on to the next. For example, my sister is looking to open up a business and I told her just do it step by step and improvise as you go. Start small and go from there, see where it goes, instead of worrying about what you'll do when you have a lot of business and not enough employees. She's already thinking too far along into it. Not sure if this has to do with anything, just "writing out loud" here.

I think I use Ti because if I understand it correctly, Ti means I analyze things for myself, I don't just believe it because the majority agrees on it or even because doctors say it. I personally think doctors go hand in hand with pharmacies and it's all about making money not about caring for people, so I don't listen to what they say, I just do what I think is right for me. For example a psychiatrist will find someone to have bipolar disorder, but the way I see it, that "patient" just hasn't found or accepted their own true selves and that's why they appear bipolar. Instead of helping them, psychiatrist just prescribe medication and let them live that way thinking they have a problem which probably makes it worse for them to cope with themselves. I think most people can be a little bipolar, especially when they're so different then others the grow up with and they're expected to do things a certain way but they want to do something else. 

Anyway...I went off topic completely. I'll just leave it at that cuz if i go on, I will go into another topic that has nothing to do with anything. 

Oh yeah, Fe and Si... I have some Fe, more then Fi I think, but not so much where it's my first function, or even second. It does seem that way from the first questionnaire but i have no idea why i answered the way i did, that's not how i normally feel about my daily self. I care about people from a distance, i just feel like I want to help with advice because people that i know don't really think for themselves, and i like to analyze everything so it's fun to help. 



consciousness said:


> Another question: do you share most of your ideas about your type or do you keep a lot of them to yourself and look for us to make our decisions?


I don't know which type I am for sure, no I don't keep anything to myself, if I'm sure of something I would say it. Like if I knew FOR SURE that I have Fe and not Fi, I would say it, but the minute I think "oh yeah I have Fe' then immediately I think "well, but IDK, Fi can make sense to"...so IDK. I'm not really sure of anything.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

@consciousness

Fe: "Is everyone ok with this restaurant?"
Ti: "It's a bit pricey but I heard the food is good here, let's hope it's worth it"
Si: "Oooh they have sushi here, my mom made sushi for me once, it was really good"
Te: "It doesn't make sense that they have sushi at a burger joint. I wouldn't order that if I were you Si"
Se: "Let's hurry up and order guys, I'm starving"
Fi: "I've been here before, that waitress over there is really nice, I hope she will serve us today. I really like the decoration here"
Ne: "Did you guys hear about that new restaurant that just opened around the corner? We should totally try it out"
Ni: "I get a weird vibe from this place. I don't know if it's the staff or the menu but something just isn't quite right"


According to this (I typed it out so I don't know how accurate it is), I relate to Ne, Fe, Ti, both Se and Si.
I don't relate to Te at all. I don't think I have Te, I think we can eliminate that one.
I don't really relate to Fi either.
I don't get "vibes" so in this scenario I don't relate to Ni. I'm not sure if Ni just "feels like something is weird"...i don't usually have such feelings.
Si and Se I can relate to. There are songs that I hear sometimes that put me in a really good mood or a bad mood, and I never really know why, I know it's because i heard it sometime in the past but i can never pinpoint where i heard it and what happened that made me feel the way i feel now, i feel like i relive those feelings. Also when I eat something that I ate as a child, i get that good feeling. Or when i see a picture of a house resembling my childhood, makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. I'm thinking this might be Si?

I'm not very aware of details in my surroundings. I'm in my head all the time and i get lost a lot because of it, I just miss my exits.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

@_Life.Is.A.Game_
hi, if you're still trying to figure out your type I don't think you're entp

just reread what you yearn for in life in life: 


> To find a higher meaning/purpose and then help others find their own purpose.
> Because I want people to live to their full potential and I want to help them arrive to their full potential. But..on a bigger scale then just being a teacher or psychiatrist. Because the world is sad and gloomy but it doesn't have to be.


now think, what kind of entp would _ever_ write this? what kind of logical, objective, rationalist would be interested in this? to help people on a global scale discover themselves.... NO! you're an obvious NF!! :happy: 

first of all you're enneagram is 7 so it might be enfx...

well, this is all based off of my thoughts, but you really really seem, NF! if you don't think so then why entp?

what do you think of the smiles theory? (Just a theory though so beware!)
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/176312-fi-vs-fe-smiles.html

im not sure about it but you kind of look like an Fe user based on your profile picture which might mean enfj, but you would have to compare yourself to the pictures in the thread linked to the thread I linked xD (again just a theory [and no I wasn't the one who came up with it lol])


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

bearotter said:


> Well I discourage the concept of typing based on awesomeness/skill for that reason. I think type debates that go "this person is an idiot at thinking" or "this person's intuition must suck because they're literal" are missing the point.
> "Anyone" (who doesn't for some reason just have no inclination) can generally develop 3-4 functions to an extent of it playing a pretty meaningful role, though the 4th often will resist painfully in a lot of cases.
> 
> Intuitive dominance simply means linked to one's self-concept is a great leaning towards intuitive information, and that this leaning creates a prism through which all of the 4 functions' roles in relation to conscious adaptation and processing are organized.


Hey. We can continue today if you want. Feeling a bit better. Still not understanding what you wrote though. English is not my first language so you'll have to speak more in layman's terms if you want me to understand anything.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

bearotter said:


> Well that's a subjective POV and not a rule, and frankly there are lots of people (try talking to Swordsman of Mana lol) who will emphasize how they see ENFP as a passionate/not calm type.
> 
> I'm not saying you're an ENFP, because frankly I don't have a sense, but much as you wouldn't conclude NF based on a therapist occupation, concluding type based on a measure of "cute" is exhibiting the same issue which is exhibiting associations rather than really pinning down what the type is.
> 
> ...


I didn't type myself based on cuteness or lack of it lol, I was just kinda making a statement about ENFPs. It's purely my opinion, but the ones I know in real life are very calm and cute, while I"m the opposite of that. However that's not WHY I don't think I am one, I just don't relate to them. They have a lot of values, and morals that I don't get, and just the way they talk is different. I might come to the same conclusion with an ENFP, but their reasoning is different. 
I have a hard time explaining these thing, I just kinda "know" .


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I didn't type myself based on cuteness or lack of it lol, I was just kinda making a statement about ENFPs. It's purely my opinion, but the ones I know in real life are very calm and cute, while I"m the opposite of that. However that's not WHY I don't think I am one, I just don't relate to them. They have a lot of values, and morals that I don't get, and just the way they talk is different. I might come to the same conclusion with an ENFP, but their reasoning is different.







> I have a hard time explaining these thing, I just kinda "know" .​




See this last bit could be more of a perceiving perspective than judging. Minimal reasoning, and sort of very basic recognition of truth based on various perceptions. 
If you do this a lot (not just in this context because you've not taken time to sort it through, but in general if it's your instinct to do this) then you might be a big time perceiver, with a bit of a lower valuation of judgment. 

There are many kinds of Ne-doms, and while they can be classed as best-fit Fi or Ti, sometimes a perceiving dominant is just a perceiving dominant. 

But I'm aware there are many factors, e.g. that you're speaking a language not native to you here.​


----------

